# Hiring Models



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

A couple questions on hiring models.

What is a fair rate to pay a model to model your tees? I was thinking 100 bucks for about a hours worth of work (considering they also probably have to travel to the location). Too high, Low, Just right?

What contracts do they need to sign? Any samples?


Thanks,

josh


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one sample model release form:
Photographers Model Release Form

There's a few more you can find in google:
model release form - Google Search

Even a few on legal form sites: Model and Entertainment Release (United States) Form - LawDepot



> What is a fair rate to pay a model to model your tees?


I've paid anywhere from $0 - $150 for model work. Some models will do it as a trade to build up their portfolio, some may want anywhere from $30-$75 an hour.


T-ShirtModels.com charges $75 an hour.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Here's one sample model release form:
> Photographers Model Release Form
> 
> There's a few more you can find in google:
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the info Rodney. That answered all my questions.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a photographer friend that knows alot of people...... i give him my gear...he fits it in with his shoots.... and i get some nice pics.......

new models/photographers are always looking for ways to build their portfolio.... so you could work out a deal with them....


----------



## golemite (Aug 2, 2008)

I inquired with my friend who is an import model, and the basic rate she quoted me was 150 for the shoot, assuming its not too long, not including photographer and makeup


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

I do some wedding photography and product life style model photography I get my models from Model Mayhem. There is a huge range of talent and experience. One thing to insist on is a decent makeup artist - its worth every penny for that. The prices range from trade for prints - for $100 an hour I think you can get some models from the agencies not the top ones like Ford but smaller local ones - in SF there is one called Look Models - but they would want multiple hours. - 

Have everyone sign a model trelease form - just google for that lots out there as previously said.


----------



## betilfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's some white trash advice. Set up a shoot for Saturday afternoon. Go to a college bar Friday night and find your models. Give them free shirts and pay their bar tab for Saturday night. 70% of the people I ask to do this have taken me up on it.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yup....

all depends on the quality of pics you are looking for........ just website everyday pics.... or more like magazine/press release material

b


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

here are some more cheap tricks.

Call local, SMALL model agencies. Often times you only have to pay them $50 for each model (they keep the money, the models don't) but you offer to give them extra pics for their portfolio.

talk to a photographer friend, put an ad in on craigslist or newpaper "model and photographer needed for a photoshoot, in exchange for free photos for your portfolio". I know LOTS of photographers that want experience, so they won't charge you, you wardrobe the models, they practice photographing them. And all the girls that want to start modeling. They too need the practice and "experience" and this give them something under their belt "I did a shoot for a local designer". They need as many portfolio pics as possible.

So it might take some time but I know all these examples work for a fact. I have experienced all of them. Good luck!


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

Especially when you're going for a certain 'look' with your product line, it pays off to find your own models-who-aren't-models. With a couple of new designs I'm working on with a friend, they have more of a hard edge to them and we felt the model needed to be a bit hard to match. Lo and behold, the next week my boss walks into work in a t-shirt and I find out he has tattoo sleeved arms and punk wrist bands to match - the perfect hard look to match our new designs. I've asked him informally whether he'd consider modelling a few of my shirts in exchange for keeping the shirts, and he said of course. 

Of course this won't work for everyone, and it really helps that I myself am within my target demographic, so I can go and converse with my market and get them to model for me. Most average guys are just so surprised with me asking them ('Huh? Me, model? But I'm not a pretty boy') that they'll agree to my terms without much thought. 

Mix this with a brother who has a nifty digital SLR and wants more practice with outdoor fashion shots, and you've got a winner. So in short, I don't pay for my models, because the right model will always be the free one.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

on a side note..... i'm a stickler for having lady models that have great eyes...... thats the hard part...trying to find them...


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

237am said:


> on a side note..... i'm a stickler for having lady models that have great eyes...... thats the hard part...trying to find them...


Well i posted an ad on craigslist looking for models. I have got an amazing number of responses. I have had 23 people email me back. I also told them I can not pay but they would be able to use the photos in a portfolio and i even offered to take pictures of them in any outfit they wanted. some people have experience and some don't. This is in less than 24 hours. I will be shooting the models myself. I hope this turns out great. 

also the models that have been contacting me are all classy and very diverse. I have not had any trashy people email me.

Edit
Here is what i posted for a reference. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tlg/786311716.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Well i posted an ad on craigslist looking for models. I have got an amazing number of responses. I have had 23 people email me back. I also told them I can not pay but they would be able to use the photos in a portfolio and i even offered to take pictures of them in any outfit they wanted. some people have experience and some don't. This is in less than 24 hours. I will be shooting the models myself. I hope this turns out great.


I had the same response when using craigslist locally to try to find models for a project. Great and fast response.



> Here is what i posted for a reference.


The ad on craigslist will expire soon. Do you mind if I post a copy of the ad here (generalized to take out your clothing line info) so that others can benefit from it?


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Mark_S said:


> I do some wedding photography and product life style model photography I get my models from Model Mayhem. There is a huge range of talent and experience.


I agree with this post. Model mayhem has turned up a lot of leads for me! Craigslist works wonders. If you have a local hip newspaper for the young crowd you may get some great responses from that. There are plenty of free models out there, it's just a matter of finding the right one! Best of luck to you!


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I had the same response when using craigslist locally to try to find models for a project. Great and fast response.


 so far i have had a great response but lets see if it all comes togeather



Rodney said:


> The ad on craigslist will expire soon. Do you mind if I post a copy of the ad here (generalized to take out your clothing line info) so that others can benefit from it?


yes thats fine. atleast you asked. I was looking through craigslist and saw someone used half of my posting word for word. I thought it was kind of funny but yes go a head and do what you need to do with it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for giving the OK. Just for reference, in case other people are looking to make a post to craigslist looking for models and they want to see an example post that might work to draw leads, here's what Carl used:



> Hi
> 
> I have a small start up clothing line. It is called [COMPANY NAME HERE] and I am looking for some models. I won't wait till the end to tell you this. I can not pay. I will give you any of the pictures to use in your portfolio and/or I will take some pictures of you in what ever you want to make it worth your while. You dont need to be a professional or even have modeled before. I do hope you can work without direction. I might be able to let you keep the clothing you are modeling. This can turn into a regular paying gig but with trying to open up I am short on extra money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noodlz (Jun 25, 2008)

Would anyone know how much it'd cost for makeup artist/hairstylists? And also where i'd be able find some? Lastly, does anyone know if i were to do an outside shoot, if i need to pay the city to get permits or anything? Any help would be great. Thanks.




Rodney said:


> Thanks for giving the OK. Just for reference, in case other people are looking to make a post to craigslist looking for models and they want to see an example post that might work to draw leads, here's what Carl used:


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Noodlz said:


> Would anyone know how much it'd cost for makeup artist/hairstylists? And also where i'd be able find some?


If you're content with a semi-pro, there are beauty schools all over the place that would have students eager to work on a photoshoot. I've even seen a photography student team up with a makeup student to solicit fashion students so they'd have something to work on. There's usually someone out there looking for the opportunity to practice their skills and gain some experience.



Noodlz said:


> Lastly, does anyone know if i were to do an outside shoot, if i need to pay the city to get permits or anything?


It's possible there are some local ordinances, but that would be really unusual. I've never heard of a permit needed for outdoor photography (only if you're closing down a street or things like that).


----------



## Noodlz (Jun 25, 2008)

That's awesome. Thanks for the help. I'm definately going to look into beauty schools. Thanks!



Solmu said:


> If you're content with a semi-pro, there are beauty schools all over the place that would have students eager to work on a photoshoot. I've even seen a photography student team up with a makeup student to solicit fashion students so they'd have something to work on. There's usually someone out there looking for the opportunity to practice their skills and gain some experience.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible there are some local ordinances, but that would be really unusual. I've never heard of a permit needed for outdoor photography (only if you're closing down a street or things like that).


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello 

I actually find all my models/photographers on ModelMayhem.com - the number one model and photographer portfolio website 

I have been there for a few years. I never pay for models/photographers/make up artists or anything else that is required on a photo shoot. The trick with that is that a lot of them will want something in return. You have to figure out what you will give them. Some of them are looking to build a portfolio. Some are model material, some are want to be model material. It all depends on your taste with models. 

You can find good models for free on there. 

I hope this helps,

-Alban


----------



## BanTshirts (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a useful thread. Getting decent pix is not that easy, because you need to find people that have the look you want AND who are good in front of the camera. Overall I'm pretty happy with the shots on my site but it's always a bit of a pain the a** getting the pix, and I always end up paying a few hundred dollars each time I need pix.


----------



## Wrex (Jun 23, 2007)

Finding free models is easy on craigslist or through friends. I've had trouble finding decent photographers to work for free/small fee.


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

I would ask some friends and family to model my shirts.
It doesn't make sense to spend money for some things. 
like one of the other guys just said, give them a free 
t-shirt and take them out to lunch. you'll still come
out cheaper.


----------

